# E File a Return for 2013



## 597689 (Jul 18, 2014)

I will be sending my return for 2013 soon.

Is it possible to do an e-file? I am using H&R Block and they say you can not e-file since I have a foreign address.

Can you share your experience with me on this issue if you had similar situation?

Note: I did not file a return since 5 years ago since I was not working before 2013.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Some tax preparers allow e-filing with a foreign address, and some don't. Not a problem. The IRS accepts tax returns through a magical process called paper filing via a postal service or courier. An ancient American named Ben Franklin worked to establish the U.S. Postal Service over 200 years ago. It's been working ever since and still works.


----------



## 597689 (Jul 18, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Some tax preparers allow e-filing with a foreign address, and some don't. Not a problem. The IRS accepts tax returns through a magical process called paper filing via a postal service or courier. An ancient American named Ben Franklin worked to establish the U.S. Postal Service over 200 years ago. It's been working ever since and still works.


thank you for responding !!

problem is: my wife spending summer in Ohio and am in Saudi. We both need to sign the papers so we have to mail forms 2 times to get both of our signatures. This will add more time to the process especially we are late already in filing.

E Filing saves time if it works for my case


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Surprised that H&R Block won't let you e-file due to the foreign address. They are listed (or their software is) as one of the5 or 6 available e-filers available to overseas residents.

But, you could try one of the other e-file software sites - TurboTax, TaxAct etc. - to see if you can use them to e-file. The one issue that might come up is that they may restrict late filing to those who have used their software to file the necessary extensions. 

Unfortunately, last I checked, the Free File fillable forms the IRS offers don't seem to take foreign addresses.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

mya5112 said:


> problem is: my wife spending summer in Ohio and am in Saudi....This will add more time to the process especially we are late already in filing.


True, but you take the next best option available, and that might be it. Regular first class mail from your wife in Ohio to the IRS will take only two days, and the postmark date at the U.S. Postal Service will be the official filing date. Within the U.S. then postal filing is every bit as fast as electronic filing for purposes of satisfying IRS deadlines.

Moreover, you're not late in filing if you, H&R Block, or anybody else filed an automatic extension for you (IRS Form 4868). You're a bit late if you owe a tax payment to the IRS, but there's no avoiding that at this point, and a few more days isn't going to make much difference.


----------



## 597689 (Jul 18, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Moreover, you're not late in filing if you, H&R Block, or anybody else filed an automatic extension for you (IRS Form 4868). You're a bit late if you owe a tax payment to the IRS, but there's no avoiding that at this point, and a few more days isn't going to make much difference.


I did not file an extension at all. I am thinking there is no tax owed to IRS so don't I have until Oct 15th to file (even without submitting extensions)? I read that somewhere.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

mya5112 said:


> I did not file an extension at all. I am thinking there is no tax owed to IRS so don't I have until Oct 15th to file (even without submitting extensions)? I read that somewhere.


No, as an overseas resident you have an automatic extension to June 15th. (They recently have indicated that you need to put in a cover letter explaining the late filing as being due to your overseas residence - but I doubt there is any penalty if you owe nothing.)

To get the extension to October 15th, you have to file a form 4868. Extension of Time To File Your Tax Return
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

But don't worry about it. You're now late, but the penalty for late filing a tax return with the IRS is zero if you genuinely owe zero tax. Put your signed tax return in the mail for your wife to sign, then she signs it, makes a copy (for your family's personal files), and mails it. A few weeks late you can order a free tax transcript from the IRS to verify they received it if you wish.


----------

